# Australians toexchange to UK



## 96564 (Oct 23, 2005)

Couple 40's , nonsmokers travelled 1993 in van for 4 months. Perfect road record. Looking to do again with two girls 10 & 7. Looking to buy a campervan at present to swap in 2006. June July or thereabouts, not necessarily concurrent. Very willing to pick up and help in any way to assist in your travels. Mark [email protected]


----------

